# hotplug update

## smg

bringing eth 0 up = OK bringing eth 1 up OK SCIOCSIFADDR: no such device eth1: unknown if: no such device, SCIOCSBRADD no such device, SCIOCSNETMASK: no such device

das passiert beim starten  :Sad: 

kann mir da jemand helfen?

----------

## Earthwings

Ist eth1 ne WLAN-Karte, die Firmware braucht?

----------

## smg

nein eth1 ist nen device aufm nforce board, die andere eth2 ist ausgestellt und eth0 is ne realtec   :Sad: 

----------

## smg

```
ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:FC:5A:F9:A1

          inet addr:192.168.0.23  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1653 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1648 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1068850 (1.0 Mb)  TX bytes:162169 (158.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0x9000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:110 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:110 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:5500 (5.3 Kb)  TX bytes:5500 (5.3 Kb)

```

das gibt mir ein ifconfig

----------

## smg

habe nach kernel modul geguckt und forcedeth ist zwar nicht gesetzt, aber es ging vor dem hotplug update auch :/

eth0 = 8139 too

eth1 = nvidia nforce 2 onboard lan

eth2 = 3com

 lspci | grep Eth

0000:01:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3C920B-EMB Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller [Tornado] (rev 40)

eine hab ich im bios ausgestellt, rat bitte!  :Sad: 

danke

----------

## smg

jetzt hab ich beide aus, trotzdem noch das problem beim laden =(

----------

## smg

habe nun rc-update del eth1 gemacht, (ist die 3com karte) habe beide im bios aus => keine fehlermeldung, nur eine andere frage, steht beim booten nicht _normalerweise_ starting pci hotplugging usb hotplugging etc? verwundert mich grade

----------

## marc

Was sagt dir denn ein 

```
rc-update -s |grep net
```

Bei mir hatte ich heute Probleme mit Alsa. Hotplugupdate hat mir mein alsasound gekickt.

rc-update add alsasound boot und dann ging es wieder.

Vielleicht ist es bei dir auch so.

 *Quote:*   

> # rc-update -s |grep net
> 
>                local |      default nonetwork
> 
>             net.eth0 |      default
> ...

 

Wie man sieht habe ich aber nur eine Netzwerkkarte drin.

----------

## smg

ja vielen dank, habe die eth1 ganz rausgeschmissen, nur meine frage noch, steht beim booten nicht sowas wie

Starting Hotplugging OK

Starting USB Hotplugging OK

Starting PCI Hotplugging OK

oder irrer ich mich da? das macht mich ganz nervös

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

du hast wahrscheinlich auch das problem mit hotplug: dh: coldplug emergen! näheres siehe info beim emergen von hotplug

hth,

ciao

----------

## smg

wie meinst du das? kommen die meldungen normalerweise?

----------

## _hephaistos_

re-emerge hotplug bitte nochmal, dann siehst du am ende ein "einfo"!! das sagt dir, dass du coldplug emergen sollst....

ciao

----------

## smg

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> re-emerge hotplug bitte nochmal, dann siehst du am ende ein "einfo"!! das sagt dir, dass du coldplug emergen sollst....
> 
> ciao

 

ja ich danke dir, nur das problem ist bei mir dass die karte vor dem update KEINE probleme gab, und jetzt nachm update lädt er die karte net mehr, dass verstehe ich nicht, und außerdem kommen da beim starten nicht meldungen wie

Starting PCI Hotplugging [ OK ]

Starting USB Hotplugging [ OK ]

oder irre ich da?

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallooooo??????

hörst du mir überhaupt zu???

du brauchst coldplug, dass die module beim starten geladen werden! das ist neu beim neuen hotplug!

ciao

----------

## smg

ja ich höre dir zu  :Smile: 

aber ich hab das ja per rc-update add net.eth1 default hinzugefüht, was hat _das_ mit hotplug zu tun??????? das verstehe ich nicht

----------

## Inte

 *Stephan 'ash' Grein wrote:*   

> aber ich hab das ja per rc-update add net.eth1 default hinzugefüht, was hat _das_ mit hotplug zu tun??????? das verstehe ich nicht

 

Die Module wurden vorher von hotplug geladen. Diese Funktionalität hat das Paket nicht mehr, weil jetzt coldplug diese Arbeit übernimmt.

```
emerge coldplug

rc-update add coldplug boot

/etc/init.d/coldplug start

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart
```

... und glücklich sein.

----------

## smg

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *Stephan 'ash' Grein wrote:*   aber ich hab das ja per rc-update add net.eth1 default hinzugefüht, was hat _das_ mit hotplug zu tun??????? das verstehe ich nicht 
> 
> Die Module wurden vorher von hotplug geladen. Diese Funktionalität hat das Paket nicht mehr, weil jetzt coldplug diese Arbeit übernimmt.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

vielen dank, werde ich gleich mal probieren, könnte ich auch das module für die netzwerk karten nicht einfach auch in die /etc/modules/autoload/kernel-2.6 schieben? also vorm update hat es ja wie gesagt hotplug gemacht oder ist coldplug empfehlenswerter?

wurden vorher _alle_ module per hotplug geladen oder wie verstehe ich das?

----------

## _hephaistos_

wie schon von mir 2x erwähnt, ist coldplug der weg zum erfolg!

wieso autoload, wenns auch ein prog dafür gibt  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Inte

Ich benutze die Kombination hotplug/coldplug, da ih keine Lust habe ständig die autoload anzupassen.

Ob Du das willst, mußst Du schon selber wissen.  :Wink: 

----------

## smg

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Ich benutze die Kombination hotplug/coldplug, da ih keine Lust habe ständig die autoload anzupassen.
> 
> Ob Du das willst, mußst Du schon selber wissen. 

 

uh geil ich emerge jetzt coldplug ich hoffe es gibt kein RIESEN etc-update?!!

----------

## _hephaistos_

von coldplugs seite her sicher nicht -> hattest du ja noch nicht  :Smile: 

----------

## smg

mh okay  :Wink:  und noch was, lädt er dann immer ALLE kernel module? auch die ich eventuell nicht geladen hab? kann ich das beeinflussen?

----------

## _hephaistos_

es wird wieder alles so, wie früher unter hotplug! -> bei mir halt..

----------

## smg

kann es sein, dass durch coldplug die maus irgendwie laggt?

----------

## boris64

 *Stephan 'ash' Grein wrote:*   

> kann es sein, dass durch coldplug die maus irgendwie laggt?

 

nein

hast du eventuell noch gpm am laufen?

das überlappt sich bei mir irgendwie auch immer mit meiner x-mouse.

ps: übrigens, was die "coldplug"-geschichte angeht, so ganz neu ist das thema nun wirklich nicht 

-> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=231990&highlight=coldplug

----------

## smg

/etc/init.d/gpm status

 * status:  stopped

nein, kein gpm an weisst du rat?

----------

## SonicJosh

Mein Netzwerk geht nach Update auch nicht mehr.

Wie kann ich Coldplug emergen wenn ich kein Netzwerk habe weil eth0 nicht mehr geht?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *SonicJosh wrote:*   

> Mein Netzwerk geht nach Update auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Wie kann ich Coldplug emergen wenn ich kein Netzwerk habe weil eth0 nicht mehr geht?

 

1) wieder downgraden  :Smile:  sofern du die alte version noch hast

2) die module selber laden

3) usw...

hth,

ciao

----------

## SonicJosh

und wenn ich die alte nicht mehr habe  :Crying or Very sad:  ?

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> 2) die module selber laden 

 

 :Exclamation: 

----------

## Slayer2004

Hi !

Danke fuer den Tipp mit Coldplug, hat bei mir zu 100 % alle Fehler die ich nach dem Update hatte behoben.

Das kommt halt davon wenn man ein grosses Update ueber Nacht laufen laesst und dann nicht mitbekommt was der Compiler einem nach einem Update ,zB.von Hotplug,  alles so mitteilt...

Werden solche Infos nicht irgendwo mitgeloggt ?

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## smg

Nunja bei dir funzt alles zu 100%? Bei mir habe ich leider noch Probleme mit den Netzwerkkarten, d.h. er zeigt beim booten nicht 

"setting up eth1 to 192.168.0.3"

und bei den anderen netzwerk karten auch nicht, ist seltsam, warum er das verschluckt.

mfg

----------

## boris64

hast du eventuell auch "sys-apps/baselayout" geupdatet?

meine mich daran zu erinnern, dass sich da öfters was geändert hat.

wenn ja, hast du auch die neue config-datei /etc/conf.d/net ordentlich konfiguriert?

ich weiss leider nicht mehr, ab wann das geändert wurde, da ich nur ~x86 nutze und da das zeitlich gesehen schon alles ein wenig her ist.

----------

## smg

nein ich hab baselayout nicht upgedated  :Smile:  in der net conf ist auch alles okay, habe meine eine netzwerk karte in der autoload, da zeigt er alle meldungen an, die andere wird von coldplug geladen, da zeigt er keine meldungen an, bei ifconfig ist sie jedoch da, mit richtiger IP etc.

könnte es eventuell daran liegen, dass coldplug es verschluckt? bzw. weil ich das netzwerk karten modul nicht in der autoload habe wie bei der anderen?

mfg

----------

## CHs

 *Stephan 'ash' Grein wrote:*   

> könnte es eventuell daran liegen, dass coldplug es verschluckt? bzw. weil ich das netzwerk karten modul nicht in der autoload habe wie bei der anderen?

 

Ja, ich konnte das gleiche beobachten, was mich aber nicht wirklich stört. Wenn das entsprechende Modul in modules.autoload eingetragen ist, werden die Meldungen beim starten angezeigt, wenn es per coldplug geladen wird, dann nicht.

----------

## smg

 *CHs wrote:*   

>  *Stephan 'ash' Grein wrote:*   könnte es eventuell daran liegen, dass coldplug es verschluckt? bzw. weil ich das netzwerk karten modul nicht in der autoload habe wie bei der anderen? 
> 
> Ja, ich konnte das gleiche beobachten, was mich aber nicht wirklich stört. Wenn das entsprechende Modul in modules.autoload eingetragen ist, werden die Meldungen beim starten angezeigt, wenn es per coldplug geladen wird, dann nicht.

 

vielen dank CH  :Smile: 

jetzt bin ich vollkommen beruhigt *g*

f.g.o rockt in der tat  :Smile: 

mfg stephan

----------

## hoschi

Hallo,

ist Coldplug jetzt Pflicht für jeden UDEV/Hotplug-User?

Oder nur bei bestimmter Hardware, wenn ja, bei welcher?

Danke

----------

## smg

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ist Coldplug jetzt Pflicht für jeden UDEV/Hotplug-User?
> 
> Oder nur bei bestimmter Hardware, wenn ja, bei welcher?
> ...

 

nur wenn du die neueste ~x86 version von hotplug emergest  :Smile: 

mfg

----------

## boris64

wenn du das hotplugupdate gemacht hast und weiterhin willst, dass

hotplug selbständig module beim systemstart lädt, so musst du 

coldplug installieren und das coldplug-startscript ins defaultlevel "stecken".

das ist unabhängig von jeglicher hardware usw.

ps: an z.b. mr. "ash", habt ihr coldplug eigentlich im bootlevel oder im defaultlevel?

ich hatte mal sehr komische und nicht nachvollziehbare fehlermeldungen mit (damals noch) hotplug im bootlevel.

----------

## smg

Also, ich habe seitdem ich Gentoo habe beides im "default" level, und noch nie damit probleme gehabt. Hatte aber in letzter Zeit vermehrt gehört, dass Leute mit hotplug/coldplug im bootlevel  probleme haben.

mfg

----------

## hoschi

ach so, dann habe ich ja noch "zeit"

danke  :Smile: 

----------

## smg

hehe ja  :Smile: 

----------

